# A few bottle stoppers



## airrat (Dec 2, 2006)

two are from yoyo spin (acrylic with flowers), mesquite with eagle sharpening talons, BOW

Sorry the pictures are bad,  learning how to take photos of this clear acrylic.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 2, 2006)

im liking the pink one......mabey i should try some of these..never have yet....


----------



## bob393 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice I like the one on the right spalted maple I think.
I'm too much of a wood guy.


----------



## Boomalia (Dec 4, 2006)

Love that BOW, I could work with it all day. Nice job on the Bottle Stoppers.


----------



## TBone (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice job, I like the Eagle but love the BOW.  I have a couple of blanks for these and haven't tried em yet.  Might have to pull em out


----------



## Ausdan (Dec 5, 2006)

Great job on all - I like the BOW the best.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice work Tom.  I can't imagine how difficult it is to turn something clear, which would show up any scratches.  Do you buff them?
Rob


----------



## airrat (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah Rob I wet sand them with the pads you can get for plastics.  Then Tripoli and White diamond buff.   Then to top it off I used Meguiar's X.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, you did a nice job.  Maybe I'll try something other than wood in my stoppers someday.
Rob


----------

